# What is the best archery sight for hunting?



## Cajun83 (Sep 30, 2009)

I really like my Armortech HD. Rock solid, pins are completely enclosed, awesome micro adjust system... nothing bad about it... except for having to cover the fiber window with something so the pins don't halo in direct sunlight...


----------



## threetoe (May 13, 2011)

Without a doubt.

IQ

Once you have the eye set and you're hitting consistently, you can shoot your bow from ANY awkward position, angle or elevation and hit like you're on the target range!

They are expensive but the service AFTER the sale is some of the best I've ever experienced.

My shooting improved dramatically with my IQ Bowsite.


----------



## rweste (Aug 12, 2010)

I love my Montana Gold Red Zone for the consistent brightness of the pins in all hunting lights. The enclosed fiber optics have a UV sensor that dulls the pins in bright conditions while making extra bright in very low light conditions. Not cheap but seems to work very well for me.


----------



## CW96 (Dec 9, 2009)

I like the G5 Rock.


----------



## FIB (Jul 25, 2008)

I like the Hogg-it Hunter Wrapped.


----------



## BeeCee (Oct 22, 2007)

Just bought an HHA yesterday. Time will tell.


----------



## Deadeye1205 (Dec 13, 2007)

As you can see, 5 responses and 5 different answers... Axcel, Black Gold, Spot Hogg, and the IQ are all fantastic sights, go look at all of them at a store, see the pin diameter, Black gold has the custom shop which is extremely nifty, Axcel's pins just seem too dang small for me, and I have perfect vision. Like I said its hard to beat any of them, so go look at them in the store just like you would a bow. My recommendation to you: Montana Black Gold Vengeance. Fantastic adjustability, rock solid, expensive but anything breaks they replace it for free. Hard to beat that.


----------



## perrys no peep (Nov 13, 2007)

*Go Peepless!*

www.perrysnopeep.com Don't agree after using Perrys No Peep..I will give you your $ back,Thanks Perry Williams


----------



## navyman20 (Oct 27, 2009)

if you want a sight w/ pins id do similar to the sight set up i have on my bow...i have a 4 pin flashpoint head on a bg ascent slider frame...so i have 4 fixed pins(out to 60 w/ my bow) and then can use the bottom pin for shots farther....and i use an anchor sight instead of a peep...seems to be a good change so far


----------



## yhudson (Apr 24, 2011)

Spot Hogg hunter. I shot my elk in very low light this year and the pins really lit up well. Mainly purchased the sight for it's durability. Very tough site.


----------



## StrutNut (Dec 23, 2009)

Got a Black Gold Rush and really like it. No complaints and already outlasted the Extreme that was on my bow last year.


----------



## mopar4life (Jan 12, 2010)

I much prefer a moveable sight with 2 pins in the scope. Best of both worlds though I have been experimenting with shooting no pin. So far its been great!


----------



## Barlow (Nov 17, 2008)

As you can see you will get a lot of opinions. Lots of varability and good sights on the market. These days I like a sight that has the capability for micro elevation and windage adjustments. I've used an Apex Axim 6-pin (0.01 pins) last year and it is on my Alphaburner for this season. This sight has a smaller housing and works best with 1/8" diameter peep. Sight has a light and I have never had a problem in low light levels.

Getting ready to set-up a blacked out CRX 35 as soon as it comes. My buddy has talked me into tyring out the TR Hitman on this bow. Sight housing is pretty large so I will likely go with 1/4" peep. We'll see how it works out.


----------



## Barlow (Nov 17, 2008)

yhudson said:


> Spot Hogg hunter. I shot my elk in very low light this year and the pins really lit up well. Mainly purchased the sight for it's durability. Very tough site.



Curious, did you have it wrapped or add addition fiber optic? I had a hunter hogg it and really like the precision and toughness of the site...very well made. However, I had to add fiber optic through clear tubing to see the pins in low light. Could be that my eye sight in my late 30s is not what it use to be.


----------



## D2VW14_20 (Aug 11, 2011)

Honestly, anything not cast imo. Anything machined with good, bright fibers and a nice area will do. Im not brand specific on any particular one. Ive used Viper, Extreme, TR, etc. As long as there is sufficient room to see, I think they all would work.


----------



## talon1961 (Mar 13, 2008)

Any of the Black Gold Flashpoints (Flashpoint, Rush, AMP, HD, Redzone,Surge, Vengeance, etc) will give you the brightest pins w/o halo effect due to the photochromatic shell. They are solid as a rock, have a lifetime warranty, and their Customer Service is outstanding. My choice for hunting sights.


----------



## yhudson (Apr 24, 2011)

Barlow said:


> Curious, did you have it wrapped or add addition fiber optic? I had a hunter hogg it and really like the precision and toughness of the site...very well made. However, I had to add fiber optic through clear tubing to see the pins in low light. Could be that my eye sight in my late 30s is not what it use to be.


It came with the wrapped housing. Without that I imagine the pins would not be nearly as bright.


----------



## hangr54 (Aug 12, 2010)

G5 xr2 single pin with a slider


smallowl33 said:


> I am looking to get a new bow and was wondering what sight is best for hunting. I'm going to stay with fixed pins but am open for the sights with fixed and a slider at the bottom. What do you recommend and why.


----------



## Okie101 (Nov 1, 2009)

Mainly your choice, and a lot of good ones out there...here are some more to choose from. Good luck in your decision.

Fixed Pins.....Sword Maximus, Sword Twilight Hunter
Fixed Pin and adjustable (use your bottom pin and adjust for farther shots)...Sword Trident Hunter.
Slider....Sword Centurion


----------



## Strungout2 (Jul 29, 2011)

Okie101 said:


> Mainly your choice, and a lot of good ones out there...here are some more to choose from. Good luck in your decision.
> 
> Fixed Pins.....Sword Maximus, Sword Twilight Hunter
> Fixed Pin and adjustable (use your bottom pin and adjust for farther shots)...Sword Trident Hunter.
> Slider....Sword Centurion


Yes the Centurion is a heck of a solid slider...Right there with some the HHA since it has 2nd & 3rd axis. Fiber brightness works right up to or past dark. With it's 3 light settings and a string splitter I shoot in the dark sometimes in my back yard by the light of solar powered landscape lighting..


----------



## Padgett (Feb 5, 2010)

After two bows and 5 yrs of daily shooting and hunting I can honestly say my spothog hogit is going on my next hunting bow, it still has no dings or scratches and my bows have many. It still adjusts like it did the day I bought it and all the original fibres are still perfect. I have been through many other accessories and this sight still looks new even though the others have been given away.


----------



## beertherty (Aug 8, 2007)

Spot Hogg without a doubt. I have the real deal with the wrap and light. Excellent sight. Very durable and the pin fibers are well protected so a branch cant sneak in and break a fiber. I go on week long hunts and the last thing I want is a broken 20 yd pin.


----------



## 1denogean (Jan 9, 2009)

spott hogg has the best sights out there and customer service


----------



## Ou224 (Oct 21, 2010)

talon1961 said:


> Any of the Black Gold Flashpoints (Flashpoint, Rush, AMP, HD, Redzone,Surge, Vengeance, etc) will give you the brightest pins w/o halo effect due to the photochromatic shell. They are solid as a rock, have a lifetime warranty, and their Customer Service is outstanding. My choice for hunting sights.


^^^^ this .... or HHa optimizer. Their sights and cs are great too


----------



## ricksmathew (Sep 7, 2005)

Get a Spot Hogg Hunter with a wrap kit, you will not be sorry!


----------



## Cornfed (Oct 15, 2002)

Spot-Hogg gets my vote! My Hogg-It Hunter is bomb-proof!


----------



## drturi (Jul 24, 2010)

HHA best there is.


----------



## Viper69 (Feb 4, 2003)

I like my TruGlo Micro brite with dovetail mount...


----------



## BowMadinTN (Jan 2, 2010)

CBE Sniper Pro! .010 pins. weighs ounces! Machined aluminum housing unlike IQ. Awesome fixed pin sight.


----------

